# Boll Aero-Major 4.4cc Diesel Plans



## denn (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm looking for a large (largest) diesel engine for a first project.
I was thinking of the Major 4.4cc (because I don't know of a larger one), but I can't find plans and AMI Feb and March issues are sold out.
Is there anyone selling the plans.


----------



## e.picler (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Denn!
I don`t know if they have exactly what you want, but take a look on the following page:

http://www.cad-jung-shop.de/epages/...729/Categories/Bauplane/Bauplane_Modellmotore

Good luck on your first engine.

Edi


----------



## denn (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks but I'm looking for a first project and they say a diesel is easier.
 My equipment is large so I prefer a large engine. I don't want to build cam shafts and complex parts if I don't have to.
 I'm assuming the 4.4cc diesel is 2 cycle without valves an camshaft.


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 30, 2014)

Hallo Dennis,

I saw your message about the Boll 4,4 very this morning  so apologize for beiing so late with my reaction on your questions.
I have made the Boll 4,4 cc sucessfully and it runs very good.It has ran for almost 1 1/2 hour.
I am on this website with 3 threads about: my home made model engine are ready yet and under: how it all started.... and:  the building from my B.J.Cicada 1,4 model diesel engine.
I should gave you the advice to look at my videos on www.youtube.com
under the link: Gerard1modelengine and you see the Boll 4,4 runnig as well.
I probably can help you with a plan/drawing or an adress you can possibily
obtain it for free.

                           many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard-
                        The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## Stieglitz (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi , 
    Can anyone help out with plans for the Boll Aero 4.4 Deisel engine,I have seen You Tube videos of it running and amimpressed.
In 2011 there was apparenly a free plan in a magazine AMI and seems this has gone in the way of the dodo.
I also see that Gerhard has posted a comment on his build of the 4.4 and have seen his engine running on You Tube.
Cheers
Allen.


----------



## modelmotor (Jan 14, 2017)

Hallo Allen,
I have seen your question about the plans for the Boll Major 4,4 cc model diesel engine.I have plans left in bad condition,but the designer Chris Boll in the U.K. can help you out i am sure he's willing to service you with the plans.
His e.mail adress is [email protected] so an e.mail to him will show you that he will help you and if he has no posibilities anymore you can contact me again and will see what i can do for you.You can write that you got his e.mail adress from me if you like.
My Boll 4,4 is on youtube indeed i am Gerard and my engine runs very sturdy with he high torque output i could hardly hold it.I could hold it at a low RPM and it ran already in 3 runs for at least 2 1/2 hour of running time.
I do have a number of threads on this website about making them.
Comming back on Chris he has now developed a Boll 49 8,02 cc model glow engine a big one you can see the making from that engine as well on one of my threads.I made the engine also sucessfull now it has to run ,but fuel and many neighbours in my area in this very small country make me do this only now and then a year.
Chris is doiing a serie articles in Model Engineer magazine(s) at this moment also about making that particular glow engine.
I hoping that all this info was of any use to you Allen?

            many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard -The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## Stieglitz (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi Gerard,
             Thank you so much for your reply,and supplying with Chris's E Mail.
I have seen your build of the 4.4 and was greatly impressed with the manufacture and runnig of the engine.
And thank you for mentioning that Chris is also doing a 49 as a feature in Model Engineer magazine I will follow this closely.
What a great forum this is that like minded people worldwide can share with each other so much knowledge.
Thank you again Gerard.
Allen (Australia)


----------



## bollaero (Jan 20, 2017)

Just confirming that my 0.49 cubic inch (8cc) glow engine is running in a 3 part series in Model Engineer now, parts 1 and 2 have been issued and part  3 is due in February. The drawings appear in each part, the issues are 4549 and 4551, from Dec 2016 and Jan 2017, and the next will be 4553 as the magazine comes out every 2 weeks approx., but my bit is in alternate issues.
Back issues should be available from Model Engineer. 
Good luck to all who build my engines, my next is a 7.5cc diesel with twin ballrace crankshaft, it is still on the secret list but involves elements of my previous efforts.


----------



## Stieglitz (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi Chris, Thanks for the heads up I have the 2  articles published last year and will continue to follow the build through.
Cheers.
Allen.


----------

